# Rin Tin Tin



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

So sorry this is kind of a gripe but it seems like EVERYONE who is getting rid of their purebred puppy says it has "rin tin tin" bloodline. :rolleyes2:

This family has called my phone numerous times and I was finally able to answer and they have 2 puppies that they are getting rid of (apparently couldn't get mom registered) so they had a hard time selling...hmmm. BUT they are descended from RIN TIN TIN and Im SURE they have some kind of paperwork to proove this right LMAO :rofl: 

Im a little irritated about how they got my phone number in the first place. A shelter that contacted me about a few shepherds that we rescued from gave my number to them. Im all about helping place GSDs and getting them out of bad situations but I dont like that my number is just being handed out!  Allright theres my vent for the day lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe it's fate? You need another GSD puppy, or two!

:rofl:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Are you a rescue? If you are a rescue I wouldn't be bothered by them giving out the number, but if you are a private individual not affiliated with a rescue, I would be pretty upset with the shelter.

If they are trying to place the pups with a rescue, perhaps you could steer them in the right directions. There are tons of people always looking for PB GSD pups from rescues, so surely they could quickly be placed.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Why stop at two?!?!?!? Think big LaRen lol!! People just amaze me, never a dull day I tell ya


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, are they trying to sell you these puppies or just trying to place them ? If it's the later, then I'll give them benefit of the doubt that they might be trying to do the right thing and just trying to find a good home for these puppies. Everyone knows what happens to dogs in shelters that don't find a suitable home soon.
I'm sure by now you've spoken with the shelter and given them a piece of your mind about distributing your phone number.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I am with a rescue but my phone number isn't the number we use for it..it was simply the number that the ACO needed since I was the one picking up the GSDs from that shelter. Im sure they didn't know that though....


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

ahazra said:


> Well, are they trying to sell you these puppies or just trying to place them ? If it's the later, then I'll give them benefit of the doubt that they might be trying to do the right thing and just trying to find a good home for these puppies. Everyone knows what happens to dogs in shelters that don't find a suitable home soon.
> I'm sure by now you've spoken with the shelter and given them a piece of your mind about distributing your phone number.


No I havn't called them yet. When I do Im just going to give them a different number for the rescue....I have to remember that they are doing the best they can to help out and should be happy that they gave these people my number..I just hate dealing with crazy people and these guys were interesting to say the very least. But that is part of rescuing and I know that..sometimes I just need to vent. I just dont understand having a planned breeding and then needing to get rid of these dogs ASAP..why the sudden urgency?! But all they would tell me is that they couldn't sell them so they needed to go...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would take the puppies and find homes for them. If that person tells you that they need to go ASAP I would be afraid that they end up in a bad situation like the owner dumps them somewhere or takes them to a kill shelter or they end up in the wrong hands.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

People do it all the time..they expect to make a quick buck, and all is well when the puppies are tiny and mom is taking care of them, but when they have "leftovers" that suddenly they have to get vetted, aren't housetrained, chew everything up, make a mess in general, etc...they want them gone quickly.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah Im waiting on the rescue coordinator to call me back. She has to approve all the intakes so I will see what she says. I told them I would call them back later today. If she wont take them then I know other rescues in the area would but I dont want to call the breeders back until I have a place for these guys to go. Im pretty full with my 3 and fosters so I would prefer for them to go into a different foster home..even though Im sure they are adorable lol.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Rerun said:


> People do it all the time..they expect to make a quick buck, and all is well when the puppies are tiny and mom is taking care of them, but when they have "leftovers" that suddenly they have to get vetted, aren't housetrained, chew everything up, make a mess in general, etc...they want them gone quickly.


It just makes me sad..I hate that people do this. The people that bought these puppies will probably have nice pets but they could have got nice pets from a shelter or spent the money with a great breeder that has health certifications...it just sucks. There is SOOOO much byb and puppy mills here in Nebraska though..we see so much of this


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Well... I am too sleepy to have read every word, but... it is very possible they are RTTIV decendants. I personally had a Rin Tin Tin IV decendant from Rin Tin Tin kennels. My dog ended up with EPI and I swear he had some sort of learning disorder, but he was a sweetheart and what I would classify as pet quality (or less with the health problems he had). I've heard others have had better experiences with the line.. but I didn't. *:shrug:*
I hope you are able to help them get to rescue.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah they are coming in today. I called them back to get more information for the rescue and we decided we had to get the puppies out ASAP. The woman told me that they had to actually battle neglect charges on their pets. They had 4 large dogs and she could afford the 30 pounds of dog food she was going through a month (that scared me because I go through about 60)!!! The male has an old laceration to his prepuce (the covering around penis) so he is urinating out of the side . She told me that they couldn't afford collars for the dogs so that they never leave the kennel because they cant walk them without leashes...poor babies. I hope its not as bad as it sounds..


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Marissa said:


> Yeah they are coming in today. I called them back to get more information for the rescue and we decided we had to get the puppies out ASAP. The woman told me that they had to actually battle neglect charges on their pets. They had 4 large dogs and she could afford the 30 pounds of dog food she was going through a month (that scared me because I go through about 60)!!! The male has an old laceration to his prepuce (the covering around penis) so he is urinating out of the side . She told me that they couldn't afford collars for the dogs so that they never leave the kennel because they cant walk them without leashes...poor babies. I hope its not as bad as it sounds..


I can not even imagine how they are getting by on 30 lbs of food/mo.

We got through 40 lbs a little over once a week with 4 adults and one pup.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

yikes! poor babies  If these are RTT kids, Daphne would be outraged.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow poor puppers  I wonder if they really are RTT pups. I thought they were on a strict spay/nuter contracts. So that the founders of the RTT line were the only breeders of the line  and that very few pups were alowed to be left intact and would only be bred at the original breeders descertion. If they are RTT pups the original breeders need to be contacted. I'm sure they don't want any Tom **** or Harry produing dogs without permisn from there lines.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Isn't EVERY GSD a decendant of RinTinTin?!?!? 

hahahahaha


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I didn't know who/what Rin Tin Tin was until I joined this board (and that was years after I became obsessed with the breed).


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> Wow poor puppers  I wonder if they really are RTT pups. I thought they were on a strict spay/nuter contracts. So that the founders of the RTT line were the only breeders of the line  and that very few pups were alowed to be left intact and would only be bred at the original breeders descertion. If they are RTT pups the original breeders need to be contacted. I'm sure they don't want any Tom **** or Harry produing dogs without permisn from there lines.


Probably why they couldn’t get the mom registered....she or one of her ancestors were probably sold with Limited Registration or none at all.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Isn't EVERY GSD a decendant of RinTinTin?!?!?
> 
> hahahahaha


 
Well YEAH!!! Gosh all mine are!!!! :wild:


Turns out Im not getting the puppies as of now, Im still working on it. The woman called me first thing and talked about how the female was limping now (she wasn't before) stated again how they were being charged with neglect (now tells me she has 5 counts against her). I set up transport for the dogs to come in today and she is great with all this. Then she calls me back and tells me that she got a phone call and someone is coming in from a neighboring town and paying her $100 each for them..they want them as pets. I asked her if she told this couple about the health problems and she swears she did. I really hope this is a good couple that knows a lot about GSDs and have the money to fix whatever is wrong with these poor puppies..Im really worried about them but not sure what else to do . I spoke to the woman at length trying to get her to reconsider..I told her that this couple may be a nice family but Im just concerned that they are willing to buy these puppies that they have never seen and dont know anything about and they have all these problems....


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

ChristenHolden said:


> Wow poor puppers  I wonder if they really are RTT pups. I thought they were on a strict spay/nuter contracts. So that the founders of the RTT line were the only breeders of the line  and that very few pups were alowed to be left intact and would only be bred at the original breeders descertion. If they are RTT pups the original breeders need to be contacted. I'm sure they don't want any Tom **** or Harry produing dogs without permisn from there lines.


 
I dont have any knowledge on any of that but it makes sense. I would be very suprised if these puppies are truely from this lineage....but Im suprised by things everyday. Im assuming that this information is the reason they are getting money for them which just makes me sick!!


----------



## RinTinTinIX (Oct 9, 2010)

We do not place Rin Tin Tin breeding dogs outside of our breeding program. These puppies are not from our breeding or kennel. Apparently the people are trying to use the name without permission, and that is unfortunate.
Daphne Hereford


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree that it is very unfortunate. What makes me so mad about it is that they are preying on people who dont know any better and trying to make a quick buck out of it. I cant tell you how many times that I have heard this before though...lots of owner surrenders claim there dogs have this breeding...but yet none of them have any paperwork on their dogs and cant get them registered. Its just really too bad that people are conned into this. Im sure it very frustrating and upseting for you as well!!!!!!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Forgot to add that I should be getting these guys on Monday. The lady that was supposed to buy them never showed up..hmmm.wonder why?!?! Im not holding my breath though until they are actually in my possession. Hopefully we will be able to find amazing homes for them soon..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think Rin-Tin-Tin was a Shiloh Shepherd. check and make sure.



Marissa said:


> So sorry this is kind of a gripe but it seems like EVERYONE who is getting rid of their purebred puppy says it has "rin tin tin" bloodline. :rolleyes2:
> 
> This family has called my phone numerous times and I was finally able to answer and they have 2 puppies that they are getting rid of (apparently couldn't get mom registered) so they had a hard time selling...hmmm. BUT they are descended from RIN TIN TIN and Im SURE they have some kind of paperwork to proove this right LMAO :rofl:
> 
> Im a little irritated about how they got my phone number in the first place. A shelter that contacted me about a few shepherds that we rescued from gave my number to them. Im all about helping place GSDs and getting them out of bad situations but I dont like that my number is just being handed out!  Allright theres my vent for the day lol


----------



## RinTinTinIX (Oct 9, 2010)

The Rin Tin tin line is in no way related to the shiloh Shepherds.

Daphne Hereford
RIN TIN TIN ~ World's Most Famous German Shepherd Dog


----------

